# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.58 - New models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.58 - New models and features * Mediatek SP Platform: 
 - Flash Engine updated
   MT6572, MT6582: Secure Flash Engine Enabled  
   Improved Secure Firmware Flashing support for MT67xx line
   New factory file types supported 
 - Service:   
   FixDL operation improved
   eMMC ReadOnly test improved
   >Improved testing chaing, verification
   >Enabled support for erased/damaged devices
	In case of erased/damaged phone CM2 can now make forced test 
	It still safe and NOT destroy phone firmware 
 - Firmware reader engine updated
  New types supported
  Brand-specific changes  
 - New models included: *LG X135 
  LG X145* 
  SPUnlock, Repair Security, Reset Settings, Forensic, UserLocks etc. 
  Flashing: Support ONLY Signed Factory Firmwares!  
  Do not need anymore hold volume keys etc. 
  Firmwares for supported secure phones you can find on support 
 - Other 
  FlashLoaders package updated
  DRAM Init database updated. More new FlashTypes supported.
  MT6573 and MT6575/MT6577 support has been broken. Fixed.
  Other changes and improvements at all   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## silami2222

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------

